# Hosehead brew controllers



## Beersnob (22/7/16)

Has any one heard of these controllers. brewtronics.com I Checked out the website, very fancy bit of gear. He calles it a Hosehead, they have a few different types catering for what you need, even BIAB. He also has several youtube videos on them. I shot them off an email they recon they've sold several in Australia and is workable with our power. Any thoughts?


----------



## fraser_john (22/7/16)

Odd, I just went there and it redirects to another page


----------



## Black n Tan (22/7/16)

http://brewtronix.com/hosehead


----------



## Beersnob (25/7/16)

Thanks Black n Tan. I've been reading some reviews on it since i posted this, it seems to be a nice bit of gear to control your whole set up through one controller that works through an IP address.
here are some youtube links to the guy that sells them posted so people can see how they operate 



 video
 video


----------



## lael (26/7/16)

Just a note - those powercons are not IP rated and have potential to allow water/liquid into the power socket.

I haven't looked at the device, so they may have changed to a different version since the video was made.


----------

